# Need to find out FSB speed



## BigD3869 (Dec 27, 2007)

I need to replace a cpu in my mom's computer and i need to know how to find the front side bus speed, (533or800/mhz). It has a Gigabyte motherboard with a socket 478 processor. The other things listed on the motherboard are SIS962LUA, PNA3558 0328FA. Could someone please help me out? Thank you


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to TSF. Try downloading everest in my sig. After you install it go to motherboard then motherboard. there it will display your motherboard make and model. Then we can figure out what cpu's are compatible.


----------



## BigD3869 (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't do that, processor is fried, sry forgot to mention that in my first post


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure after research this is your board (see attachment). Please verify. The board is a GA-8SIMLH. There is 2 different revisions, however they both support FSB 533/400 MHz.


Socket 478 for Intel® new 0.13 micron-process Pentium® 4 processor 
Supports FSB 533/400 MHz 
Features integrated real 256bit graphics engine 
Supports high performance DDR333 memory 
Provides 6 high speed USB2.0 ports 
Supports Ultra ATA 133/100 IDE devices 
Integrated Ethernet 10/100Mb Network Connection 
Integrated AC97 audio


The board supports hyperthreading. I think they made CPU's up to 3GHz for them.

Hope this helps. :wave: http://www.giga-byte.co.uk/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2303


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If that is your board , try ebay. Its a good place to find pentium 4 HT. Make sure you pick a seller that has ALOT of good feedback, over 95%. Good job big fella I couldn't figure out what board it was, lol.


----------



## BigD3869 (Dec 27, 2007)

Went over to my mom's and found her original user manual for the motherboard, it is a P4 Titan Series motherboard GA-8s650GXM-p Rev 1 with SIS928LUA chipset and it does support a 400/533 FSB, Thank you all for your help and input. Ordered a 533 p4 2.6gig from geeks.com. Only $37. My next problem is how to install the PSU and processor, lol


----------

